# RJS Cru International Meritage (Canadian Okanagan)



## crushday (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this kit: RJS Cru International Meritage (Canadian Okanagan)

Sounds interesting to me but I'm leery of the 12L of juice as opposed to the 18L in a premium kit. 

Experience or opinions?


----------



## heatherd (Sep 14, 2018)

George Burgin said:


> Anyone have any experience with this kit: RJS Cru International Meritage (Canadian Okanagan)
> 
> Sounds interesting to me but I'm leery of the 12L of juice as opposed to the 18L in a premium kit.
> 
> Experience or opinions?


I made a similar kit and really liked it. I feel like the smaller kits that are blends taste better sooner.


----------



## Dives35 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes, my order is in to SHB in sunny New Smyrna Beach!


----------



## pillswoj (Sep 20, 2018)

Picked one up last Friday, will probably be 4 weeks before I have a Fermonster free to start it. Will do an EM on it.


----------



## Dives35 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just received my shipment of Meritage from SHB. Three bags of oak, some dry skins, labels and sweetener. (Nice full page ad on inside cover of latest Winemaker mag). Will start as soon as WE Trinity White finishes bubbling in my Big Mouth Bubbler. Life is Good.


----------



## geek (Oct 16, 2018)

Dives35 said:


> Just received my shipment of Meritage from SHB. Three bags of oak, some dry skins, labels and sweetener. (Nice full page ad on inside cover of latest Winemaker mag). Will start as soon as WE Trinity White finishes bubbling in my Big Mouth Bubbler. Life is Good.



Sweetener?


----------



## Dives35 (Oct 16, 2018)

Surprised me too. Don’t know if I’ll use it.


----------



## geek (Oct 16, 2018)

There shouldn't be ANY if a dry wine. Are you sure?


----------



## Dives35 (Oct 16, 2018)

The reason I suspected it was a sweetener is because it came in a clear plastic bag labeled “Sweetening Blend”. The bag was sticky and contained a urine- colored liquid.


----------



## geek (Oct 16, 2018)

I was tempted to order this kit with a real nice promo going on at an online retailer for a total of about $92 shipped, until I realized it is a 12L kit....bummer....


----------



## Dives35 (Oct 16, 2018)

I found that at my age, I can’t taste the difference between 12 L and 16 L. My aching back appreciates the 30 lb vs. 50 lb box.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 16, 2018)

Meritage Blends are great they are just a Bordeaux style blend made anywhere outside of Bordeaux. 

My absolute favorite wines.


----------



## pillswoj (Oct 17, 2018)

geek said:


> Sweetener?


I am wondering if it is a glycerine pack - more for body and mouth feel then sweetening.


----------



## pillswoj (Oct 17, 2018)

Just followed up with my LHBS, they tried the kit with and without the finishing blend, felt that the one with had better mouth feel and the Cab Franc notes were smoothed out and less bitter. Sounds like a glycerine pack to me - I will add it when I make mine.


----------



## geek (Oct 17, 2018)

How much you paid for it?


----------



## pillswoj (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm in Canada so not really comparable, but 101.45 CAD including corks, shrinks and labels.


----------



## Gandi (Oct 26, 2018)

Is the Cru line from Okanagan? I just assumed they got their juice from wherever. I am also Canadian. I like the Cru Select (when on sale).
The 12 l vs 18 question is interesting. The only problem that I can see with concentration is if they use a lot of heat in the evapouration. If they vacuum evapourate, as most food products do, then it should not be an issue. If they do use heat then the only difference between the 18 l and the 12 l is the amount of time heated. Does that make a difference?


----------



## pillswoj (Oct 27, 2018)

Cru _*International*_ line is from various regions depending on the kit. I have done the Chilean Malbac and the Niagara Baco Noir previously. They both turned out excellent and were drinkable within a year. As a reference point I don't find the WE Eclipse or RJS En Primeur kits drinkable until about 2 years, the big kits are better but the Cru Int. are great to fill out the rack.


----------



## geek (Oct 27, 2018)

This specific kit is tempting me at $92 shipped [emoji848]


----------



## Trick (Oct 27, 2018)

More important thing is the reds in Cru International line are all with skin except Pinot Noir.


----------



## WinoDave (Oct 27, 2018)

geek said:


> How much you paid for it?


Northern Brewer has 20% off one item going on now with free shipping. $92 Total.


----------



## geek (Nov 13, 2018)

pillswoj said:


> I'm in Canada so not really comparable, but 101.45 CAD including corks, shrinks and labels.



I assume that this kit does not bring corks but maybe just labels?


----------



## Dives35 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, labels.


----------



## pillswoj (Nov 13, 2018)

My LHBS supplies labels, corks and shrinks for free for any kit purchased, this kit came with labels but they are very plain and generic.


----------



## geek (Nov 14, 2018)

Finally made up my mind and ordered this kit with the 20% sales going on. I needed to buy forks anyways so why not.
Free shipping also.


----------



## geek (Nov 21, 2018)

Received this kit last evening. RJS keeps impressing me every time.
It came not only with dried skins but a whopping 3 40gr packs of French oak, plus labels and the other stuff.

EC-1118 though.

Will kick it off today hopefully but expecting good wine down the road, will put it through an extended maceration.


----------



## dmguptill (Nov 21, 2018)

geek said:


> Received this kit last evening. RJS keeps impressing me every time.
> It came not only with dried skins but a whopping 3 40gr packs of French oak, plus labels and the other stuff.
> 
> EC-1118 though.
> ...



Just picked one up from Midwest for $80, with 20% off!

I'll probably be starting this one soon too, and will also do extended maceration. Will be interesting to follow along with yours, geek!


----------



## geek (Nov 21, 2018)

dmguptill said:


> Just picked one up from Midwest for $80, with 20% off!
> 
> I'll probably be starting this one soon too, and will also do extended maceration. Will be interesting to follow along with yours, geek!



How did you get it that cheap??
I paid $92 with the 20% coupon and there’s free shipping.


----------



## dmguptill (Nov 21, 2018)

geek said:


> How did you get it that cheap??
> I paid $92 with the 20% coupon and there’s free shipping.


I had to go to the store. The raised their online prices recently to pay for the free shipping, but the in-store prices are lower. So it was 99.99 before the 20% off.


----------



## geek (Nov 24, 2018)

Just started this kit and holy cow....SG is about 1.110 and I haven’t added the dried skins yet.
Adding skins now and will check again tomorrow before pitching the yeast.


----------



## dmguptill (Nov 27, 2018)

geek said:


> Just started this kit and holy cow....SG is about 1.110 and I haven’t added the dried skins yet.
> Adding skins now and will check again tomorrow before pitching the yeast.


That sounds pretty high, what was the final verdict before you pitched the year?


----------



## geek (Nov 27, 2018)

dmguptill said:


> That sounds pretty high, what was the final verdict before you pitched the year?



1.112


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 27, 2018)

geek said:


> 1.112


Gettin' close to rocket fuel! You sure you added the right amount of water to the kit? You might end up in the 1.120 range with those skins added.

Don't give a finished one to @bkisel, not sure he could handle all of that alcohol.


----------



## dmguptill (Nov 27, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> Gettin' close to rocket fuel! You sure you added the right amount of water to the kit? You might end up in the 1.120 range with those skins added.
> 
> Don't give a finished one to @bkisel, not sure he could handle all of that alcohol.


How much sugar do you think those dried skins add?


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 28, 2018)

dmguptill said:


> How much sugar do you think those dried skins add?


Varis will be able to tell us soon enough.


----------



## pillswoj (Nov 28, 2018)

Strange, Mine was at 1.103 when I pitched the yeast.


----------



## geek (Nov 28, 2018)

In all honesty, the SG was around 1.110~1.112 before I added the skins. That night I added the skins and then waited until noon next day and the SG was ~1.112

Not sure if was going to go up from there but I pitched the yeast and been stirring since. I wonder is that is the reason this kit brings a sweetener blend to be added at the end, to balance the rocket fuel....LOL


----------



## WinoDave (Nov 29, 2018)

Just ordered my kit, $93 from Midwest. They offering 20% off one item and free shipping. 
Thanks for everybody’s input, I wasn’t going to order it at first but it sounds like a good kit from what I’ve read.


----------



## geek (Nov 29, 2018)

WinoDave said:


> Just ordered my kit, $93 from Midwest. They offering 20% off one item and free shipping.
> Thanks for everybody’s input, I wasn’t going to order it at first but it sounds like a good kit from what I’ve read.



It really seems like a good kit for that price.
I'd be interested to know the initial SG before you pitch the yeast, please let me know....


----------



## geek (Jan 10, 2019)

After sitting in secondary for an extended maceration, I'm ready to move this kit.
However, thinking about this 'finishing blend' small packet. I assume that's some sort of sugar blend and worry that if I don't add sorbate it will start fermenting again.

I never add sorbate to my red wine kits.....

How did you guys do with that blend?


----------



## geek (Jan 21, 2019)

Finally racked this kit after some EM since Dec. 3, decided to follow the instructions and added sulfite, sorbate (yeah, never did it for a red wine...) and sugar blend that came with the kit.

SG ~1.000 now, will be sitting in the basement for a bit.


----------



## pillswoj (Feb 9, 2019)

Trying a bottle tonight, definitely off dry, wife likes it but I am underwhelmed by it.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 11, 2019)

Started degassing this kit last night. Was going to add the finishing packet since I’d never done before(after all, they are mimicking a dry style) but I definitely want it dry. Now I’m wondering if I should skip it.

Jbo


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 12, 2019)

Stabilized today. Was going to add only half the ‘sweetening’ pack, but tasted and it was only negligibly sweet, so I added it all. Hope I don’t regret it.

Jbo


----------



## gabe (Feb 13, 2019)

A few years back I did a Okanagan Peach Ice wine. Supplies are always limited and must be ordered early. Was excellent, bottled in 3/8 liter clear bottles.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 18, 2019)

It's early, but I was "barrel tasting" anyway, so decided to give this one a go and see how sweet the 'sweetening pack' made it. 

I didn't find it to be too sweet. It is a little "sweet" but I agree with RJS, I'd still call it dry. I think over time, this sweetness will likely just be perceived as a jammy fruitiness instead. Truth be told, I will likely not make this one again or if I do, will skip the sweetener pack as I do prefer a dryer, more astringent wine, but I'd bet many people will enjoy it and not find it to be sweet.

Jbo


----------



## kuziwk (Jul 23, 2019)

How are you guys liking this kit? it's actually aging right now on additional oak cubes so too soon to tell for me. I did not add the sweetener pack, I've added glycerin to a rose once in place of the sweetener pack and it smoothed over the rough edges and tannin...not sure that's what I want in this Meritage so I skipped it.

This said I find alot of Meritage blends from this region to be on the fruity/slightly sweet side which gets tiring very quickly. I also prefer dry and stringent.


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 24, 2019)

I put the pack in mine and don't like what it did to the wine at all, luckily my wife likes it. I would not knowingly buy a red again that uses a glycerine / sweetener pack.


----------



## kuziwk (Jul 24, 2019)

pillswoj said:


> I put the pack in mine and don't like what it did to the wine at all, luckily my wife likes it. I would not knowingly buy a red again that uses a glycerine / sweetener pack.


Just tasted it yesterday and it's tasting really nice actually, I didnt use the sweetener pack though...I usually never do even in the whites I make. Still early to tell though as it needs some time. I think for the money it's pretty good. I did add additional tannin, 1 tablespoon chesnut tannin in primary and 1 teaspoon tannin complex while aging.


----------



## cubluffs (Jul 25, 2019)

Tasted my batch prior to bottling and thought it was lacking something, so I went ahead and added the conditioning pack. After adding the pack and tasting again, it didn't seem to add much in the way of sweetness, but definitely had a better mouthfeel, IMHO. Conditioning pack also seemed to add a "sharp" taste that I don't necessarily enjoy. 

If I made this kit again, I would skip the conditioning pack and add tannin. Wife & I enjoy this wine, but seems to be a little heavy on the tobacco-earthy taste at times. Was expecting something a little smoother from a blend. Maybe that comes with time.


----------



## kuziwk (Jul 25, 2019)

cubluffs said:


> Tasted my batch prior to bottling and thought it was lacking something, so I went ahead and added the conditioning pack. After adding the pack and tasting again, it didn't seem to add much in the way of sweetness, but definitely had a better mouthfeel, IMHO. Conditioning pack also seemed to add a "sharp" taste that I don't necessarily enjoy.
> 
> If I made this kit again, I would skip the conditioning pack and add tannin. Wife & I enjoy this wine, but seems to be a little heavy on the tobacco-earthy taste at times. Was expecting something a little smoother from a blend. Maybe that comes with time.




Maybe it's glycerin and some type of tobacco flavor or oak additive? It has an amber color which I thought was strange. Im going to open one of the packs up tonight and taste it by itself. Just filtered mine and dispite the filter/bottle shock I'm pretty impressed with the color, taste and body for the money. It has a very deep color and full body....the wife said it's pretty strong but I just ran it through filter pads rinsed with hot water so I'm not surprised it was pretty volatile. I did use alot of tannin aswell which I think is right on the money.


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 25, 2019)

The taste I pick up from it is definitely glycerine, almost like it sticks to your tongue.


----------



## kuziwk (Jul 25, 2019)

pillswoj said:


> The taste I pick up from it is definitely glycerine, almost like it sticks to your tongue.


Why the amber color though?


----------



## kuziwk (Jul 25, 2019)

Alright so opened the pack, it's extremely sweet with a nice Carmel/ burnt sugar flavor. Tastes like amber corn syrup. Definately not glycerin....not adding to the wine, I just threw it out. Not sure how they say the kit is dry if they provide a sweet pack.


----------



## dmguptill (Aug 1, 2019)

Finally got around to starting this kit. SG was 1.104. I'll be very interested to hear how it turns out for those who skipped the sweetener pack...


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 2, 2019)

dmguptill said:


> Finally got around to starting this kit. SG was 1.104. I'll be very interested to hear how it turns out for those who skipped the sweetener pack...



I bottled mine last weekend without the sweet pack, I'm just waiting for the initial filter/bottle shock for a few more weeks. I tasted it right before bottling and I was pretty impressed actually considering the low cost of the kit. There is alot of body with a deep color hue. Not on the level of the 18L kits but it seems to age much quicker and seems to be a great value for what you get. I pitched the yeast on May 4th so not too long ago.


----------



## dmguptill (Aug 2, 2019)

kuziwk said:


> I bottled mine last weekend without the sweet pack, I'm just waiting for the initial filter/bottle shock for a few more weeks. I tasted it right before bottling and I was pretty impressed actually considering the low cost of the kit. There is alot of body with a deep color hue. Not on the level of the 18L kits but it seems to age much quicker and seems to be a great value for what you get. I pitched the yeast on May 4th so not too long ago.


Did you run it as a EM?


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 2, 2019)

dmguptill said:


> Did you run it as a EM?


No I didn't, fermentation usually finishes in a week or so, I leave all skin kits for two weeks. EM is not really my thing... I use to reuse the skins in cheaper kits and found it added little to nothing for those kits, which leads me to believe there is not much left in the skins. I use spoon and hold it down with the lid to keep them submerged. I than squeeze and massage them with the spoon twice a day until the SG is about 1.010 than submerge with the spoon and cover for another week or so and let things finish up. When its ready I hand press and twist the skins until there is nothing left coming out.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 4, 2020)

OK. Closing in on a year and I’ve made my decision on this one. It is distinctly sweet - no matter that the RJS description is “dry”. I noted above that I thought the sweetness might become a perception of fruit, but it has gotten even sweeter. I tasted with my homebrew perveyor and he couldn’t apologize enough. He even proposed that maybe I got a misbranded kit.

I will be pouring this “out”. Trying to referment so that the sugar is consumed and it ends up dry again. It’s something of a long shot I think, but hopefully it works. If not, it’s getting dumped anyway so I’m not out much. I can’t drink it as it is.

Wish me luck.

Jbo


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2020)

Before you do that, have you actually measured the specific gravity? It really could have only a very little residual sugar.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 5, 2020)

I haven’t checked sg. That’s a good idea, but I know it has residual sugar from the f-pack. My plan is to pour it onto the grapes from an active ferment after a first racking. I’m hoping the already active yeast will ferment out the little remaining sugar.

Jbo


----------



## pillswoj (Feb 5, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> I haven’t checked sg. That’s a good idea, but I know it has residual sugar from the f-pack. My plan is to pour it onto the grapes from an active ferment after a first racking. I’m hoping the already active yeast will ferment out the little remaining sugar.
> 
> Jbo


Good luck with that, my impression was a glycerine overload from the fpack which was all I was able to taste. My wife liked it but I won't ever make it again.


----------



## ras2018 (Feb 5, 2020)

Funny. Just got an email indicating that this is going to be a permanent addition to the RJS family.


----------



## geek (Feb 5, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> OK. Closing in on a year and I’ve made my decision on this one. It is distinctly sweet - no matter that the RJS description is “dry”. I noted above that I thought the sweetness might become a perception of fruit, but it has gotten even sweeter. I tasted with my homebrew perveyor and he couldn’t apologize enough. He even proposed that maybe I got a misbranded kit.
> 
> I will be pouring this “out”. Trying to referment so that the sugar is consumed and it ends up dry again. It’s something of a long shot I think, but hopefully it works. If not, it’s getting dumped anyway so I’m not out much. I can’t drink it as it is.
> 
> ...



Send it to me


----------



## kuziwk (Feb 5, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> OK. Closing in on a year and I’ve made my decision on this one. It is distinctly sweet - no matter that the RJS description is “dry”. I noted above that I thought the sweetness might become a perception of fruit, but it has gotten even sweeter. I tasted with my homebrew perveyor and he couldn’t apologize enough. He even proposed that maybe I got a misbranded kit.
> 
> I will be pouring this “out”. Trying to referment so that the sugar is consumed and it ends up dry again. It’s something of a long shot I think, but hopefully it works. If not, it’s getting dumped anyway so I’m not out much. I can’t drink it as it is.
> 
> ...


You guys should have skipped the sweetener pack, a dry wine s not back sweetened regardless of what the manufacturer said. It was not glycerin it's inverted sugar, I tasted it. The kit has been bottles and I've been slowly drinking it. It was very fruity and off balanced at first, but once it hit the 8 month mark it started to taste pretty impressive for what the kit cost. We shall see what 1 year will bring. I did add about a tablespoon of tannin in primary and oak cubes though.

I visit the wineries around the okanagan a couple times per year as I have family there. This "DOES" taste like a meritage which is typically fruit forward. There are some exceptions though depending on the exact region, EX Nihilio for example just across the lake tastes completely different...more tannic and old world style compared to the more fruity varieties like Dirty Laundry vineyard. This kit does taste suspicially like dirty laundry vineyards, no pun intended lol


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 5, 2020)

True Kuz about the backsweetening. I know that, but when RJS has “off-dry” in their lexicon, I would think they would not use ‘dry’ when it is totally inaccurate. Their wine should be true to style as packaged. So I decided after much deliberation that there must be something in the f-pack to make the wine appropriate to style. At least with this thread, the next guy that wonders, might get info to make his choice that I didn’t have.

I do think there is glycerine in the f-pack. We’ll see if I can ferment it back to dry. Otherwise, this stuff is destined for the drain.

I’m with Pillswoj. I’ll never make it again. 

Jbo


----------



## kuziwk (Feb 5, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> True Kuz about the backsweetening. I know that, but when RJS has “off-dry” in their lexicon, I would think they would not use ‘dry’ when it is totally inaccurate. Their wine should be true to style as packaged. So I decided after much deliberation that there must be something in the f-pack to make the wine appropriate to style. At least with this thread, the next guy that wonders, might get info to make his choice that I didn’t have.
> 
> I do think there is glycerine in the f-pack. We’ll see if I can ferment it back to dry. Otherwise, this stuff is destined for the drain.
> 
> ...



yes it’s a shame, it truly is decent wine but easily ruined by the pack they provided. From the moment I tasked the f pack knew it wasn’t for me, so I tossed it.


----------



## Swedeman (Feb 6, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> I do think there is glycerine in the f-pack


Is it labelled on the ingredient list?


----------



## kuziwk (Feb 6, 2020)

Swedeman said:


> Is it labelled on the ingredient list?


Im Not saying I'm never wrong but ive used glycerin in wine before, this isn't glycerin they provided. If I ate products high in sugar I would have put it on my quinoa pancakes but I dont, lol. I used to make e-juice for electronic cigarettes and the main ingredient is vegetable glycerin.


----------



## dmguptill (Feb 6, 2020)

I made this also, behind where you guys are by several months. I also did not add the fpack, worried about the sweetness. It has been in a carboy for a couple months and tastes pretty good, considering the price.


----------



## kuziwk (Feb 6, 2020)

dmguptill said:


> I made this also, behind where you guys are by several months. I also did not add the fpack, worried about the sweetness. It has been in a carboy for a couple months and tastes pretty good, considering the price.



Yup for the price it's pretty good and different from the typical wines I make. It's better than some commercial bottles I've had from that region, not as good as mission Hill though for example...but that's over $25 a bottle. I would say it's your average meritage, I suggest adding more oak though which is what I did.

The RJS international 12l kits have impressed me though in general for the price. I have the California red zinfandel aging right now and it's tasting pretty good.


----------



## prairieboy (Feb 6, 2020)

I’m based in Canada as well. Can anyone direct me to an online source for these kits? I’m relatively rural so online purchasing is easiest. Thank you.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 7, 2020)

I’ve also been impressed with the 12L w/skins kits. The last one I did compared very favorably with an En Primeur I started at the same time when I took a small “barrel tasting.””

I’m thinking my next round might be a Cru international and a Cru Select of the same varietal so I can make a direct comparison. - or possibly against even En Primeur.

Jbo


----------



## kuziwk (Feb 7, 2020)

prairieboy said:


> I’m based in Canada as well. Can anyone direct me to an online source for these kits? I’m relatively rural so online purchasing is easiest. Thank you.


So these were limited edition, as far as I know you can't buy them anymore. I got mine from winning wines plus last spring.


----------



## kuziwk (Feb 7, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> I’ve also been impressed with the 12L w/skins kits. The last one I did compared very favorably with an En Primeur I started at the same time when I took a small “barrel tasting.””
> 
> I’m thinking my next round might be a Cru international and a Cru Select of the same varietal so I can make a direct comparison. - or possibly against even En Primeur.
> 
> Jbo



Like Tree Cru? Haha


----------



## geek (Feb 7, 2020)

I realize I made this kit and has been in a 5gal glass carboy for around a year or more, checking my notes when I get home....

Very interested to know how it tastes, need to rack and add some sulfite before I bottle it.


----------



## jbo_c (Feb 17, 2020)

Final follow up on mine. Attempt to re-ferment failed(as pretty much expected). Still sweet. 

The chickens liked it. 

Jbo


----------



## geek (Feb 17, 2020)

jbo_c said:


> Final follow up on mine. Attempt to re-ferment failed(as pretty much expected). Still sweet.
> 
> The chickens liked it.
> 
> Jbo



What...!!!!!

I have to go check mine in the carboy and bottle.


----------



## dmguptill (Oct 30, 2020)

This one is about a year now. I really like this kit. Very nice and fruity. I just bought another kit, and now that this is part of the regular lineup, I think it will be a regular part of my cellar.


----------



## geek (Oct 30, 2020)

I bottled this a few days ago.


----------



## matsgone (Apr 20, 2022)

dmguptill said:


> This one is about a year now. I really like this kit. Very nice and fruity. I just bought another kit, and now that this is part of the regular lineup, I think it will be a regular part of my cellar.


DMGUPTIL Did you use the sweet pack???

This will be my next kit, I bought it already. I was wondering about the sweet pack (I also have it in the kit fermenting right now, EN PRIMEUR WINEMAKERS TRIO WHITE and I am trying to gather info about using it or not......


----------



## dmguptill (May 5, 2022)

matsgone said:


> DMGUPTIL Did you use the sweet pack???
> 
> This will be my next kit, I bought it already. I was wondering about the sweet pack (I also have it in the kit fermenting right now, EN PRIMEUR WINEMAKERS TRIO WHITE and I am trying to gather info about using it or not......


No, I don't use the sweet pack. I prefer dry reds. I have always thought I might try one with the pack... But then, I know I really like it without, and Id hate to have thirty bottles I don't want to drink...


----------



## winemaker81 (May 6, 2022)

matsgone said:


> This will be my next kit, I bought it already. I was wondering about the sweet pack (I also have it in the kit fermenting right now, EN PRIMEUR WINEMAKERS TRIO WHITE and I am trying to gather info about using it or not......


Keep in mind the wine is balanced to be sweet, so the acid level is likely to be higher. Leaving the sugar out may produce a wine that is too acidic. This depends on your tastes as some folks like acidic wines.

I suggest you bench test -- after bulk aging 3-6 months, draw 4 half glasses. Leave one dry, and backsweeten the others with small, varying amounts of syrup, then taste test. Keep in mind that you do not have to use the full F-pack. You may like 1/4, 1/2, or all of it.

I greatly prefer dry wines, and last fall purchased a few bottles of Vignoles from a Finger Lakes NY winery that I habitually order from. When I got the bottles the back label said the wine is sweet. Well ... @^*%!!!

Oh, well, got the bottles so I tried one. It tasted off-dry, not sweet, because the acid level is really high. The wine is VERY well balanced.

A wine's residual sugar and how sweet it tastes are directly affected by the acid level. You may find that backsweetening the wine will not have the effect you expect.


----------



## dmguptill (May 8, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Keep in mind the wine is balanced to be sweet, so the acid level is likely to be higher. Leaving the sugar out may produce a wine that is too acidic. This depends on your tastes as some folks like acidic wines.
> 
> I suggest you bench test -- after bulk aging 3-6 months, draw 4 half glasses. Leave one dry, and backsweeten the others with small, varying amounts of syrup, then taste test. Keep in mind that you do not have to use the full F-pack. You may like 1/4, 1/2, or all of it.
> 
> ...


This is a good point I had not considered. You're right, this wine is fairly acidic without the pack, though I have generally enjoyed that. It has not seemed unbalanced.

That said, there's not really much to the sweet pack, it's pretty small volume compared to a six gallon finished product. Could be worth trying on my next one!


----------

